

Startup Quote: John Doerr, partner, KPCB - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2844456719

======
raychancc
If you can’t invent the future, the next best thing is to fund it.

\- John Doerr (@johndoerr)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2844456719>

